# Does anyone know the difference between beginner, intermediate, advanced?



## Davzon

Hi, just wanted to know how do the sort the grades in Beginner to advanced, is it like 1 to 3 for beginner?


----------



## Taggart

Typically, if you get a book labelled "intermediate to advanced" if will be around grades 5, 6 and 7.

The general thought is that once you get past grade 5, you can _attempt_ anything you want. It may take you a bit of time, but essentially you have the basic skills.

Advanced goes all the way up from WTC to "studies" like those of Chopin and Liszt ( Études d'exécution transcendante).

Beginner is basically grades 1 to 4 because by the time you get up to 5 you can start to tackle the Bach Inventions and Sinfonias before moving on to the WTC.

(You may have noticed a slight bias to the baroque, sorry about that.)


----------



## Davzon

Oh right reason why I ask is cause I buy those Pianist magazine every two months https://www.pianistmagazine.com/ The pieces don't come in grades they go from Beginner to advanced, of cause I can't play the Advanced at all, I can play a few notes hear and there, and if i work hard enough i can play with just one hand but really the advanced ones are really hard for me, my mind can't seem to make sense of it all, the dynamics and grace notes and so on. The beginner pieces are much more easy. I can play Chopin prelude op28 no 20, but that's only a short piece anyway. I find pieces based around chords more easier pieces with melodies going all over the place I'm a bit lost.


----------



## Taggart

There's a list of pieces here based on the abrsm grades. It goes from 1 to impossible.


----------



## Davzon

I think you gave me that before on another Thread I think, it is good though I'm always looking at it, I was kind of going omg Chopin op28 no 20 is a grade 4 piece not that, it's that high but better than what I thought I thought I was rubbish but If a song I can play even a short one then I guess I'm not that bad at all, I think I'm my own worst enemy, cause if i keep telling myself I can't do something then of cause I wont, I think it's a case of power of the mind, well... something like that, and they say we only used 10 percent of our brains lol.. anyway hope it's been going well.


----------



## mtmailey

Beginning is simple where as advanced is more difficult to certain people,that is why they teach easy stuff first because it is simple to learn.


----------



## treeza

If we are going by grades I would say
Beginner is until around grade 4/5
Intermediate is grade 5-7
Advanced is 8+
Expert is 10+
But you could be over grade 10 and not be an expert because you don't have the musicianship required.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I have a book that says "Beginner: ABRSM 1-5 Intermediate: ABRSM 5-8 Advanced: ABRSM 8+".


----------

